# Squeeze Clamps



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a good idea that was sent to me to help these old weak hands squeeze the big honky squeeze clamps. Also allows less than full pressure on the work piece if desired.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

What is with this Attached Thumbnails that is being used in the Router Forum lately. I cannot open them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Clever solution Herb.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Knot working said:


> What is with this Attached Thumbnails that is being used in the Router Forum lately. I cannot open them.


Using Chrome they are not loading for me so I have to use FireFox and they are loading. There are a lot of problems that have developed lately and I think it is due to either Microsoft updates or hacking in the forum system files.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb I think the reason these were made reminds us that if we want to make shop time with kids, grand kids and great grand kids fun small modifications like this helps them feel like they can do it so they are more apt to share shop time with you instead of running the streets or wasting time in front of a TV or computer screen.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, Herb. I have some large spring clamps that I bought when I was young and strong that are now an effort to squeeze with one hand. Thanks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Herb Stoops That is a great idea. I use these spring clamps to hold sheet goods together to reduce warping, but the springs seem to be getting stronger every year.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Herb, this will solve the two hand approach I have been using to get them on the workpiece.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

*attached uploads*



Knot working said:


> What is with this Attached Thumbnails that is being used in the Router Forum lately. I cannot open them.


Though not very convenient until the powers to be get the problem solved here is a way to see the attachments.

Go to the left and click on the item "View So-and-Sos Uploads"

As I said not very convenient but works.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice, simple and elegant solution to getting those larger spring clamps open. I have never had a problem, as I have always had a pretty decent grip strength. However, sometimes it is awkward to get a larger clamp open and into position. This seems to take care of that issue.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

@Herb Stoops Great tip. thnx for send them in. Sid.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

@Herb Stoops Great tip. thnx for send them in. Sid.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by stanzee
"Though not very convenient until the powers to be get the problem solved here is a way to see the attachments.

Go to the left and click on the item "View So-and-Sos Uploads"

As I said not very convenient but works."

Thanks Stan for the tip. Sid


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for the inconvenience of the reply post was repeated twice. Sid.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Intersting approach to the clamps. I mash mine down on the bench and so far have been able to hold them open but I see the need for the nuts, particualry when it comes time to release them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Made a couple of them yesterday. Squeezed them between a couple of pieces of wood to stabilize them in the drill press. Works better the further back on the handles you drill, the better it works. Just waiting for more bolts to arrive.


----------

